# Stolen boat



## tuna ninja (Jul 21, 2009)

:hairout::hairout: my buddy had his truck and boat stolen out of his front yard today boat was a 32 fountain with twin 300 mercs boat has pops passion on both sides and on transom boat is navy blue with purple hook under the name truck was a silver dodge Mega cab 3500 2011 model everyone on the coast be on the lookout it was stolen out of magnolia. tx thanks for the help call 832-256-4426 with any info or local police


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Frickin azzholes... I hope someone finds it. Ill be back in town tomorrow and Ill keep a lookout for it

Daren


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

*....*

I will keep my eyes open! nothing worse than a **** a thief!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Hope they sent a region BOLO. That should be easy to spot

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## s2kteg (Jul 14, 2006)

I just saw that boat heading 45s heading to Galveston. This is like 20 min. Ago.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

I live in Magnolia. I think I have seen that boat before. If I'm not mistaken it was parked at the car stereo shop on 1488 in Magnolia having some work done on it several months ago. ?????

I'll be on the look-out. Hard to miss a rig like that. Was it taken during the night / early morning hours/ or in broad daylight ?????

What subdivison does your friend live in ????


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

s2kteg said:


> I just saw that boat heading 45s heading to Galveston. This is like 20 min. Ago.


Did you call the guy?


----------



## s2kteg (Jul 14, 2006)

Yes


----------



## tuna ninja (Jul 21, 2009)

Boat was spotted on 45 head to Galveston called police but any more sightings will be helpful was stolen of 2978 this morning at 800 am thanks again


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

s2kteg said:


> Yes


green to ya:cop:


----------



## Ledfoot2 (Dec 20, 2011)

I will keep an eye out down Corpus way. That is bs. Maybe we can find him offshore. All kind of accidents happen out there...


----------



## ihart (May 21, 2010)

Ledfoot2 said:


> I will keep an eye out down Corpus way. That is bs. Maybe we can find him offshore. All kind of accidents happen out there...


People who stole Probley don't even know how to run it that sucks for this guy ill keep an eye out here on Texas city

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

my guess is they hit the water where there are less eyes and make a run for another port. hopefull they have to fuel up and get spotted. 

dont mean to sound insensitive to the op but a videoed chase by the coast guard or customs would be pretty cool.


----------



## s2kteg (Jul 14, 2006)

Traffic down 45s is very bad. When I saw the boat earlier, it's was bumper to bumper traffic. That how I was able to read the name on the side of the boat. If the cop are out there, they will catch them. Cuz that boat is not going any where.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

tuna ninja said:


> Boat was spotted on 45 head to Galveston called police but any more sightings will be helpful was stolen of 2978 this morning at 800 am thanks again


Sounds like it's all over except for the arrests now. Can't wait to see what idiot's tried to pull a stunt like this with such a high profile rig in the middle of the day.

Sounds like the power of 2cool triumphed over scumbags once again !!!!:texasflag


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

I love this forum!! Good eye Kon!


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Do we know if they were apprehended, stopped by the Police
Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

s2kteg said:


> I just saw that boat heading 45s heading to Galveston. This is like 20 min. Ago.





s2kteg said:


> Yes





s2kteg said:


> Traffic down 45s is very bad. When I saw the boat earlier, it's was bumper to bumper traffic. That how I was able to read the name on the side of the boat. If the cop are out there, they will catch them. Cuz that boat is not going any where.


Good eyes. you saved a fellow fishermans year :brew:


----------



## riversnooker (Mar 14, 2011)

Just wanted to keep this thread on top. Everyone needs to help on this one. We all want to see this guy go to jail. Mods need to make this a sticky. Very sorry for the op.


----------



## tuna ninja (Jul 21, 2009)

No word yet but police r on the way keep u eyes open thanks


----------



## CAPT. DORADO (May 28, 2010)

I really hope the theifs are caught with no damage done to either the vehicle or the rig


----------



## tuna ninja (Jul 21, 2009)

Still haven't found it not getting to much help from police anymore they ll want us to call another department Galveston city said to call county and county said to call the city not very happy with Galveston police right now


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Was DPS notified?? They are are not picky about the county.


----------



## LaserLine (May 1, 2011)

What a piece of shizzle. I'm from Magnolia too and have seen that boat before. You're right about DPS, they would love to find the sorry piece. I really hope one of those guys gets them. Good luck.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

That's bull ****. I had one of my guys call the police (7:30 pm-SA) a couple of months back about a skid steer/and trailer we had stolen out of our yard many months back. He said he thought he saw it parked out somewhat close to his house (30 miles plus south of SA) and the SA police hooked us up with the County about 8:30 pm. County told me to tell my guy to leave the area (he was parked out front on the county road in a company truck) and not stay in front of the property. I hauled *** (live about an hour plus to the north) and was told to meet the County cop and my guy at a store on Hwy 37 but STAY AWAY from the suspects property til the cop showed. Fast forward 8 more calls to the County and 4 (12:30 am on a Sunday) hours the officer showed. Yea, I was reaallll ******. Get to the dudes place with the cop and the trailer and machine were gone. Property was 5 minutes from where we were told to stay and he probably got wind or was called by someone that our company truck was sitting in front of his house then down the road waitin for the dam cop. The actual cop that showed was cool as hell but could'nt do anything. The machine was gone. I was actually told on the 5th or 6th call that they were (and would) take a while because of the fng shift change at 11 and the out going on duty guys did not want to jack with a theft call. Oh well. Mfers (in this case) got off when they should've and I lost out on getting a 60K machine/trailer back.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Maybe someone near some launches in Galveston will be on the look out.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

i was afraid of that. cops just dont unless someone dies even then they cant figure it out. 

i would call all the yacht clubs and ramps. they mite actually care and be able to spot it.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

goodwood said:


> i was afraid of that. cops just dont unless someone dies even then they cant figure it out.
> 
> i would call all the *yacht clubs and ramps*. they mite actually care and be able to spot it.


Great idea.


----------



## tipitina (Jun 13, 2007)

I would get insurance involved. If they have to replace that's easily $100k++. They might be able to light a fire under someone... My .02


----------



## Marlingrinder (Mar 15, 2012)

You gotta have some serious balls / case of dumbazz to steal a rig like that. That'll end up a drug running boat.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

We had a truck, trailer and 40hp kubota stolen from us 2 yrs ago. They found them 6months later because that took the flatbed we had on the blue long bed dually truck off and put a green long bed non dually bed on the truck so the outside wheels were sticking out. Insurance had already paid us so we were only told that they got the truck back. Never found out if they got the tractor back! Insurance was all over the police about it! Hope it turns out well for you and they catch those sorry SOBs!!!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Hopefully we'll see these guys on the next "World's dumbest criminals."

You know they will get caught, just hope there is no damage to the boat.


----------



## HTJ (May 26, 2011)

Any update?? Stevie Wonder should be able to spot this rig......ffffing thieves


----------



## BullsBay (Feb 5, 2012)

egret said:


> That thing is in Mexico by now.


X2. I wa going to buy a truck from a friend about a year ago and before I could it was stolen out of blue iguana parking lot. 2 weeks later police found it totaled in a field next to the border! Wish you luck finding your boat hope it's not headed south.


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

i saw today on my way to kemah its behind a pawn shop and they have a 22-24 ft bay stealth out front cant miss it. its on the way to the kemah bridge i did not see the truck


----------



## ihart (May 21, 2010)

What are the tx # on the boat Mabe some one on here is from kemha and could Check it tonight get kehma police involved get this man's boat back

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

redfish555 said:


> i saw today on my way to kemah its behind a pawn shop and they have a 22-24 ft bay stealth out front cant miss it. its on the way to the kemah bridge i did not see the truck


That's right there at 646 by Baycliff!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I'll go check it out..report back


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Fingers crossed!! Hopefully the boat is there!! Alot easier to replace the truck...


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Well I went there and checked it out definately a fountain,dark blue did not see pops passion on the side look like it is about 28'..kinda dark and galveston county were at the o'rilleys and cruised past me, did not see pops passion on transit. guess this is not it


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

SEAHUNT186 said:


> Fingers crossed!! Hopefully the boat is there!! Alot easier to replace the truck...


With wraps these days probly change it up real quick also.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I also contacted galveston county sherrif and gave a description for what that may be worth.


----------



## riversnooker (Mar 14, 2011)

Sticky... Sticky... Sticky.....you might be next!


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

riversnooker said:


> Worthless f-ing comment! 2 people saw this rig and did not follow it! This board ain't worth **** then. I knew the police are worthless but I thought more of y'all on here. Why the **** did someone not follow them if they saw them. Yeah I understand insurance but he should have burned for this.


It could be that they saw this thread after spotting the boat?

Chill out.
Don't derail this thread because you want to beat your chest and act like superman.


----------



## CAPT. DORADO (May 28, 2010)

Sounding_7th said:


> It could be that they saw this thread after spotting the boat?
> 
> Chill out.
> Don't derail this thread because you want to beat your chest and act like superman.


lol very true this could have been read after it was too late! which i am sure is the case cause anybody in their right mind would have taken the time to stop these thieves!


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

seems like it is really up to peace officers and not civilians to find and apprehend them
im not saying dont call if you see the boat, im just saying if they are professional and they do this often they most likely care little for anyone else and could hurt someone who gets in the way..
hope you get your property back
sorry for what you are going through
i can relate...


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

It would take a very stupid person to try and sell a stolen boat like that, hope it's not on it's way to Mexico!


----------



## CAPT. DORADO (May 28, 2010)

riversnooker said:


> "transom" and you should have followed it! F-ing worthless if I were anywhere near I would be on it like snapper on a rig. Do not rely on law enforcement.


DUDE what do you mean he should have followed it< it was sitting in a **** parking lot sitting still! have you been following this thread or am i miss understanding what your trying to say buddy?


----------



## tipitina (Jun 13, 2007)

I assume insurance has been contacted? What are they saying?


----------



## riversnooker (Mar 14, 2011)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> seems like it is really up to peace officers and not civilians to find and apprehend them
> im not saying dont call if you see the boat, im just saying if they are professional and they do this often they most likely care little for anyone else and could hurt someone who gets in the way..
> hope you get your property back
> sorry for what you are going through
> i can relate...


Your living in a fairy tale. Lol


----------



## CAPT. DORADO (May 28, 2010)

riversnooker said:


> More than likely too lazy to turn around and help a fellow fisherman. Too bad, but there are slot of people that would not! Well see tommorow when they have not found it after being spotted 3 f-ing times. Anyone who disagrees, hope your next. Unless this is all BS.


ya but what happens when you spot this thing on 45, and your already to kingwood area by the time you see this post! the most you can do is just speak up and tell where you seen it at!


----------



## riversnooker (Mar 14, 2011)

CAPT. DORADO said:


> DUDE what do you mean he should have followed it< it was sitting in a **** parking lot sitting still! have you been following this thread or am i miss understanding what your trying to say buddy?


Ok then this should all be taken care of by tomorrow, right? Sorry robbery just makes me fume.


----------



## riversnooker (Mar 14, 2011)

Bluewaterbound said:


> Sounds like it's all over except for the arrests now. Can't wait to see what idiot's tried to pull a stunt like this with such a high profile rig in the middle of the day.
> 
> Sounds like the power of 2cool triumphed over scumbags once again !!!!:texasflag


Not quite, but should be the case!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

riversnooker said:


> Worthless f-ing comment! 2 people saw this rig and did not follow it! This board ain't worth **** then. I knew the police are worthless but I thought more of y'all on here. Why the **** did someone not follow them if they saw them. Yeah I understand insurance but he should have burned for this.


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey snooker, quit trolling.

I think you need to just log off and get sober.

And if you are sober, then you are just a moron, either way you are derailing the intent of this thread...which is usually ok, but not when it involves a fellow fisherman's truck and boat.


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Sorry*

Sorry t wasn't the one behind the pawn but maybe hi way patrol will see it while towing that 36yellowfin that will never be used heck they are highway patrol they should see it if it's on the highway


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Pigs are more worried about seatbelt tickets lol


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

Heading to Houston tommorow and if I see it who do I call besides police cause when there causing them they will probly floor it and wreck it who is the owner and how should any of us contact him if we see it


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

redfish555 said:


> Heading to Houston tommorow and if I see it who do I call besides police cause when there causing them they will probly floor it and wreck it who is the owner and how should any of us contact him if we see it


Meant when they at chasing him


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

riversnooker said:


> Imagine if it was your boat! Am I the only one thinking straight today. Anyone who has ever been robbed knows local police are worthless but we can do something together. Please follow this rig if it is seen again and call right away. These people do this for a living and you could be next so do the right thing!


If were so worthless then dont call us. Dispite your ignorant comment I will still be looking because believe it or not I actually care about people and their property.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Hummmm

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=421265


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Bump. I hope you find it!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

riversnooker said:


> More than likely too lazy to turn around and help a fellow fisherman. Too bad, but there are slot of people that would not! Well see tommorow when they have not found it after being spotted 3 f-ing times. Anyone who disagrees, hope your next. Unless this is all BS.


Youre an idiot.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

riversnooker said:


> Your living in a fairy tale. Lol


no just smart, and don't want to see anyone hurt

i woke up at 3oclock in the morning 3 years ago and went outside my apartment...2 guys were in my 80year old neighbors house...took less than 3 seconds and one of them was trying to put a 4inch blade in me..15 seconds later i am shot at 3times and hit in the neck once(stopped a 38special with my spine) for helping a neighbor i didn't even know was in trouble...
if someone thinks its a good idea to try and stop the poeple responsible for this by themselves they are foolish and will get themselves hut or killed...
believe me i know the police are pretty worthless(they waited for over an hour after i was shot to show up (so they wouldn't get shot at), and didn't do any bullet forensics at all...
still 4 months to the day they held up a valero down the street from where i lived(all 5 of the gang) a cop walked into the store... one of them pointed a sawed off shotgun at the cop, the cop shoots the guy in the neck and the lung and he lived in the same hospital(BAMC) i went to for 3 day then died...the rest went down for various charges (including for what they did to me and my family, they had the same .38 special on them, i believe the guy shot by the cop was the brother to the guy who shot me) 
sorry for the long story not trying to get off track just wanted to give a little perspective
sometimes it is better to let things play out by themselves rather than forcing a solution
trust that this will all work out fine


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Seems like 2Cool could come up with a Boat Stolen alarm or email to its members, that might result in a boat spotted on the highway in time until police arrive.


----------



## livegoodlife (May 27, 2012)

There is something that you have been paying for many years and rarely ever use is called insurance. You bought it for a piece of mind so please use it.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Trouthappy said:


> Seems like 2Cool could come up with a Boat Stolen alarm or email to its members, that might result in a boat spotted on the highway in time until police arrive.


Stolen boat threads use to be VERY common on the Florida Sportsman forum, and I believe they tried to set up something like that. Then the whole forum owners / format changed and I dont think it ever happened. It's a good idea though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

i see a new tv show
BAIT BOATS!

i hope they find the POS that took this boat and hang them HIGH!


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

:doowapstatuna ninja if someone writes in saying they see the boat in traffic i suggest using a jam star cam you know the ones on the freeway that way you can cut him off or report it to police while you follow it


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

They could park a new boat in an Academy parking lot overnight and leave it unguarded. Monitored by remote TV with a fast response team. And have the trailer wheels automatically lock up about 200 feet out of the parking lot.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

no news? 

Heading north from G-Town last night I saw several cop cars behind a pulled over truck with a very large boat behind it, it was around 9:30 or so, I thought at the time it was way too many cops to be running interference for a flat tire..

I didn't get a good enough look at the boat..

oh, the pulled over truck/boat was heading south.

A


----------



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

it sucks that this has happened. I hope your friend gets his boat and truck back. by the way how did they steal the truck. I thought you needed the chipped key for it to run? that's at least what the dealership told me.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I seen the boat fitting the description. Ave A and 19th in Baycliff. Fresh tracks in the grass, right side of boat has no name, left side has Pop Passion on it (facing away from the road). Trailer also has the name Pops Passion. I just went and looked and it's there now. I took some cell phone pics but need to transfer them over to the computer.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> I seen the boat fitting the description. Ave A and 19th in Baycliff. Fresh tracks in the grass, right side of boat has no name, left side has Pop Passion on it (facing away from the road). Trailer also has the name Pops Passion. I just went and looked and it's there now. I took some cell phone pics but need to transfer them over to the computer.


and I didn't see any TX Numbers or I would have got them as well


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> I seen the boat fitting the description. Ave A and 19th in Baycliff. Fresh tracks in the grass, right side of boat has no name, left side has Pop Passion on it (facing away from the road). Trailer also has the name Pops Passion. I just went and looked and it's there now. I took some cell phone pics but need to transfer them over to the computer.


Hope someone catches and hangs these bastards.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

right behind the pawn shop? I called galveston county sheriff last night


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

fishingtwo said:


> right behind the pawn shop? I called galveston county sheriff last night


Has anyone called the gamewarden? I had one check the serial # on my ATV to see if it matched a stolen one, he said they investigate ATV, boat,and jet ski thefts! Hope it helps!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

fishingtwo said:


> right behind the pawn shop? I called galveston county sheriff last night


yep, that's the location

it strikes me as very strange LEO's are not looking into this.....we might not have the full story or something just seems strange

problem is we only have the information from the neighbor and not the owner, so we don't know

so the possible boat is found, it's right in the open and we have all done the best


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Your right Bill...might have been repoed who knows?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Someone send "riversnooker" the location. He'll take care of it.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

i would hate to be the repo man who operates at night...
i tried repo work when my daughter was as baby, i quite after 2week(got shot at 2 different times)


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> i would hate to be the repo man who operates at night...
> i tried repo work when my daughter was as baby, i quite after 2week(got shot at 2 different times)


Sorry, didn't know it was you..


I learned the repo lesson may years ago.. I had monthly payments of around $450 or $550 something like that, I routinely made payments of $750 and $1000. I was heading out for a 2 week vacation and decided I'd just skip a payment, I was ahead right?
beeeep, wrong.. doesn't work that way. They picked it up at the Academy parking lot when I was getting supplies. I was sure it was stolen, after seeing the security cameras I was ******..

The lot they took it to was 75 miles away, a real PITA. The finance co said all I had to do if I wanted to skip a payment was call them, but since I didn't call it automatically went out for repo..

jerks..

a

oh, on top of everything else.. I had been helping some friends with a clothing drive for something or another.. I had the bed of the pickup mounded over with trash bags of donated clothes. those bassads made me inventory every friggin piece of clothing in the bags, took hours..

a


----------



## Russell B (May 16, 2010)

Being a recovery agent myself here in the Dallas area, there has been many times that the truck I was looking for either had a trailer or boat hooked to it and in most cases I'll detach it but if it is locked I would take both. The trailer or boat at that time is considered personal property and the debtor is more than welcome to come pick it up from our yard...this could of very well been a repo or a cash for title type deal that someone didn't mention from the get go. Leo should of been all over it when the first call came in don't ya think? :idea:


----------



## CAPT. DORADO (May 28, 2010)

How bout low jack good investment


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

egret said:


> He's probably hung over.


it says 
Banned
under his name...


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

wheres the OP?


----------



## MesquiteThorn (Oct 13, 2010)

*Smells Fishy to me??*

I was just there at 3:30 pm and the boat is there. There was a sheriff's car in front of the pawn shop. I told him about the boat but he did not have any reports of stolen boats and was not checking on that boat? He said he would "check the numbers."

I'm betting on REPO MAN!


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

well someone get tunaninja he will take care of it and im confused is it at a pawn or not


----------



## asher (Sep 27, 2011)

If it was indeed a REPO job, then why would it be behind a pawn shop and not in an impound lot or in an appropriate lot?

Maybe I am ignorant in how these things work, but IMO when someone mentions that they are missing something and then it ends up in a pawn shop parking lot, then I will either lean towards an angry wife or theft.

my .02


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Well the OP was last logged on to 2cool yesterday afternoon between 4 and 5 pm, so maybe we'll get some kind of update when he returns ????

Hope the story has a good ending.


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

I wonder if it is a repo what they will want for it? Been thinking of getting another center console. Other than that I can't believe I read all 10mpages of this drivel to see what happened.


----------



## Jetty Ling (Jul 2, 2010)

Tuna Ninja was the OP...is it Riversnooker's boat that was stolen?


----------



## tuna ninja (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks everyone for all the support and help on this forum. the boat was not repoed it was stole in broad day light. passed info. over to owner about boat being behind pawn shop. will post with anything new. once again thank you for all the help and being aware. hopefully the theifs are caught and we get the boat back hopefully thanks


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

next time they let me borrow the boat, I'd appreciate the keys... 

I hope it turns out better than it has so far..

a


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

was not behind pawn shop as of this evening. just a bunch of boats from evans and that bay stealth.


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

bill said:


> I seen the boat fitting the description. Ave A and 19th in Baycliff. Fresh tracks in the grass, right side of boat has no name, left side has Pop Passion on it (facing away from the road). Trailer also has the name Pops Passion. I just went and looked and it's there now. I took some cell phone pics but need to transfer them over to the computer.


 that has to be it because what are the odds of it being a twin of the boat that was stolen with the same name thats it someone needs to call police :cop:


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

and hurry to because once they get that name and stickers off idk how hard it will be to convince the police thats the owners boat


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

goodwood said:


> was not behind pawn shop as of this evening. just a bunch of boats from evans and that bay stealth.


True, I passed by there at about 11pm.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

The thieves are prolly just watching this thread. Contact the original poster before any good info is posted here. If they are stealing offshore boats, they prolly know this site. Remember a while back about a 2cooler that was doing the thing at the Yacht basin.


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

Stolen truck and boat recovered by the Galveston County Sheriff's Office.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

GreatWhite4591 said:


> Stolen truck and boat recovered by the Galveston County Sheriff's Office.


Sweet:brew:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Kick ***!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Details?

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

lordbater said:


> Details?
> 
> Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


Nope, now an ongoing investigation.


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

When someone gets details please post up!!!!!!


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Great News*

I wonder if Swordfish will eat Theif Bellies for Bait??


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

BIG PAPPA said:


> I wonder if Swordfish will eat Theif Bellies for Bait??


Filleting one out to find out sounds like a good plan to me. Thats awesome to hear the rig was recovered. Just hope no damage was done to any of it.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

It would be nice to see if they are members on 2 cool. 

$100,000 stolen thats a nice felony. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

g2outfitter said:


> It would be nice to see if they are members on 2 cool.
> 
> $100,000 stolen thats a nice felony.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


Wouldn't that be some poop!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Awesome i hope they rot in jail.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Here was that thread for the noobs

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=235515&highlight=seamonster

.


----------



## HTJ (May 26, 2011)

Hotrod said:


> Here was that thread for the noobs
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=235515&highlight=seamonster
> 
> .


I hope I am not picking an old scab but....incidentally what happened in the above referenced story?


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

HTJ said:


> I hope I am not picking an old scab but....incidentally what happened in the above referenced story?


An alien space ship landed, and stole the guy's cast net right out of his boat. The owner strapped on his jet pack, and gave chase. Not sure after that point...


----------



## Russell B (May 16, 2010)

McDaniel8402 said:


> An alien space ship landed, and stole the guy's cast net right out of his boat. The owner strapped on his jet pack, and gave chase. Not sure after that point...


lmfao


----------



## Agee008 (Feb 22, 2012)

AMAZING!!!!! I bet 2Coolers are responsible for this capture. I cant wait for details!!! Oh, I need some shark bait, save the taxpayer's money.....


----------



## justinh (May 21, 2012)

Its pretty crazy reading this thread. I ran into the owners daughter at a high school reunion on saturday night. My in laws live right around the corner from them (I keep my boat covered in their yard). She gave us a heads up and told us what happened. Sounded like they have a fence around their house, and the theives cut a chain on a back gate. Thats a pretty ballsy move. the camera at the front of the subdivision caught the owner leave and only few miuntes later a blue suv enter the neighborhood. not long later they left with the owners truck and boat following. camera only caught half of the license plate. i would think that a make, model and a few letters on the plate would be enough. I keep my boat at the in laws, w a lock on it. Its pretty awesome that some 2coolers spoted the boat. Hopefully everything was found and not damaged.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Maybe I missed it, but all I've read was the truck and boat were recovered. Nothing about any perps caught, etc. Here's to hoping they will be. :brew:


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

OK, Boat and TRAILER recovered... truck still stolen (I read through report too fast). A 2cooler did find it and call GCSO. Thiefs are still out there.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

2Cool.. it's good for something after all.. 

you put a group like us together and spread us out the way we are, not much is going to slip by us, especially a very recognizable boat like that..

good going guys..

Hope we get the ****ers....

a


----------

